# Indian Lake Perch?



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

I read this on the Indian Lake fishing report page. I haven't been down to look at the pics at BPS, but sounds like a fun time. I knew there were perch, but didn't know that they survived that well in a fairly shallow lake with a ton of saugeye. Hopefully next time I'm on a boat, I can mark some fish and try it out. Usually just bass fish tournaments and for fun. Here is the quote from the website:

"Check out the picture at the Lakeside Pro Bass shop of the record Perch catch on Indian Lake. 
60 Perch limit by ***** and ***** (I'll leave out the names, they probably wouldn't care, but never know.) All caught between Lakeview and Russell's Point on the humps, using minnow's beneath slip corks 2" off the bottom in 7 ft.of water. Most were over 13 inches."

Sounds promising and fun! Let me know if you've had similar experience at IL. Thanks.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just an occasional 12 plus incher while Ice Fishing but never enough to call a mess.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

sounds like it could b a fish story... did the site show any pics?


----------



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

Didn't show any pics, but I've read a couple of posts of people who have seen the pictures down at the Bass Pro Shop. Says there were over 30 that were 13" long and none under 9" or 10". Many of Fish Ohio's. I don't really bother with the Fish Ohio award, just like the tasty perch. I've caught a couple over there here and there bass fishing. Might start fishing for them now. LOL


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I have seen a few 20 to 25 fish catches of sumo perch come outta the lake, but the locals are really tight lipped about spots and they'll usually tell people that they caught 3 or 4. I am surprised that they took them in and had a picture taken. The locals I know dont care about pictures or proof and care even less about letting people know where they caught em. Willing to bet that the humps location was bogus  There is a reason they get to that size in that lake.


----------



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree. There are an aweful lot of 5-8 lb. saugeye willing to each a tasty 4-6 perch. We think they taste good, just imagine what the saugeye think, LOL. I know there are a few nice holes around. That's probaby where they came from, however, right now the water temps at Indian Lake around mid 80's I believe. Last Monday I was out bass fishing and they were 80 in spots and we've hit 3 solid days of 90 +. If the water is in the mid to high 80's, the saugeye probably won't be very active until the water cools off again and maybe that leaves the chance for the perch to school up and roam the lake. Who knows? I'd like to find them, that's for sure!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

> All caught between Lakeview and Russell's Point on the humps, using minnow's beneath slip corks 2" off the bottom in 7 ft.of water. Most were over 13 inches."


The socalled Tri Humps are actually 4' flats,gradually tapering down to 6',so I can't see how they got 7' if they meant the tri-humps.

Now if they're talking about the fingers infront of blackhawk,those are 3 humps going from 6'-10'/6'-12' or so,depending on which finger you are on.I don't mark a lot of schooling fish on those fingers,very rarely mark anything in there.

Anywho,my sig has all the trolling totals for the last 2 and a half months and my that's the most perch I've ever gotten a hold of in 1 season and all those perch were fat. Gotta be a very good population of fat perch.


----------

